# External electrical stimulation on the brain



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

i just read a news article where they are experimenting with electric probes to break the ''cycle'' of the brain in mentally ill people with Alzheimers. 
do you think SA disorders have similar stuck in a loop type problem?
any thoughts

news article i read: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-15890749


----------



## cosmicserpent (Jan 7, 2011)

Do you want to do it now?

http://www.cchr.org/cchr-reports/brutal-therapies/introduction-1.html


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

cosmicserpent said:


> Do you want to do it now?
> 
> http://www.cchr.org/cchr-reports/brutal-therapies/introduction-1.html


actually now you mention it? NO. ahhhhhhhhhh. .


----------



## cosmicserpent (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm here to save some of you ****ers from doing something stupid.


----------

